# New Alert Feature?



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

Have just noticed that a few alerts with people 'liking' a post has the word 'report' just before the 'like'.

Does this mean I'm supposed to report the person for liking my post or my post has been reported by the member or some other member?


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Blondilocks said:


> Have just noticed that a few alerts with people 'liking' a post has the word 'report' just before the 'like'.
> 
> Does this mean I'm supposed to report the person for liking my post or my post has been reported by the member or some other member?


Are you able to provide a screenshot of what you are seeing/referring to?

Thanks,
~Mike D


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

Blondilocks said:


> Have just noticed that a few alerts with people 'liking' a post has the word 'report' just before the 'like'.
> 
> Does this mean I'm supposed to report the person for liking my post or my post has been reported by the member or some other member?


Was it the "China may turn to forced pregnancy to tackle declining birth rate*: Report*" thread?


----------



## OnTheFly (Mar 12, 2015)

CharlieParker said:


> Was it the "China may turn to forced pregnancy to tackle declining birth rate*: Report*" thread?


Mystery solved.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

Administrator said:


> Are you able to provide a screenshot of what you are seeing/referring to?
> 
> Thanks,
> ~Mike D


Not able.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

CharlieParker said:


> Was it the "China may turn to forced pregnancy to tackle declining birth rate*: Report*" thread?


Yes. What's up? I'm not reporting anyone on that thread. That may change, though.


----------



## OnTheFly (Mar 12, 2015)

Blondilocks said:


> Not able.


Let me help you.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

OnTheFly said:


> Let me help you.
> 
> View attachment 87740


You're such a helpful hannah.


----------



## OnTheFly (Mar 12, 2015)

Blondilocks said:


> You're such a helpful hannah.


I try.

Funny how in that thread you mocked conspiracy theories, and then went full conspiratorial about the phantom “report” appearance.

Alas, probably only funny to me, amirite?

Good times!

~Hannah~


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

OnTheFly said:


> I try.
> 
> Funny how in that thread you mocked conspiracy theories, and then went full conspiratorial about the phantom “report” appearance.
> 
> ...


It is a question. Nothing conspiratorial about it.


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

Blondilocks said:


> It is a question. Nothing conspiratorial about it.


Just to say it because no one has said it directly... "Report" is part of the title of that thread. It's not related to reporting the alert. In fact, you wouldn't be able to report it if you tried. Alerts aren't reportable.

Sorry... loose ends bug me.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

BeyondRepair007 said:


> Just to say it because no one has said it directly... "Report" is part of the title of that thread. It's not related to reporting the alert. In fact, you wouldn't be able to report it if you tried. Alerts aren't reportable.
> 
> Sorry... loose ends bug me.


Duh. Thanks. Chemo brain at work, here.


----------



## gaius (Nov 5, 2020)

Blondilocks said:


> Duh. Thanks. Chemo brain at work, here.


Never would have guessed you were on chemo. This forum doesn't often surprise me but that did.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Blondilocks said:


> Duh. Thanks. Chemo brain at work, here.


Hope you are getting stronger every day.


----------

